# Swissvax Autobahn Vs Poorboys Wheel Wax



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

I've used Autobahn for years now and have no complaints (well just the price) but would like to try the Poorboys Wax. Has anyone used both through time? Just wondering if you need say a couple of coats of PB compared to one coat of the SW as most threads I read say they have used 2-3 coats of the PB while I ever only use one coat of SW which protects superbly.

Any advice will be much appreciated before I make a purchase.

Colin


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

It does work ok with 1 coat but noticeably better with 2-3, leaves wheels really 'slippy' nearly perfectly clean with a rinse with the pw

Can be a pain to buff off residue sometimes, a squirt off last touch usually hleps


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Despite many of the alternatives available, I still use PB's wheel sealant and love it. Providing you don't over apply it, you will have no problems removing it and it leaves an incredibly slick feeling with a couple months of protection. One tip I have is that using spray wax or sealant after cleaning the wheels will greatly extent the durability of the wheel sealant.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

im using poorboys as well is exellent cannot fault it!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have used both the Autobahn and Poorboys Wheel sealants for years now, both work well and are easy to apply but neither stand up to brake dust as well as some of the more durable actual paintwork sealants on the market, both are used for the odd top up over more durable products for me for look and slight protection top up when time is short - normally plumping for the Swissvax as it produces looks akin to there other waxes as I have dark grey wheels.

I don't think you will be disappointed with the Poorboys as it is easy to apply and remove, saves some cash, you get much more for your money the pot is huge compared to the silly little pot of Autobahn - but lacks there extra bit of gloss the Autobahn gives.

For me my regime these days is Zaino Z2 or FK1000p (a few layers of each once a year) topped with the Poorboys or Autobahn every few weeks.


----------



## COLZO (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, think I'll try the Poorboys for a change. :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealent here too, leaves a lovely finish, smells great and works really well making next washes much easier


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

christian900se said:


> One tip I have is that using spray wax or sealant after cleaning the wheels will greatly extent the durability of the wheel sealant.


Do you mean before the first application of PB? if not, you are just topping up the sealant with something else surely?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Poorboys is good stuff but you can use any wax or sealant on your alloys and they will all pretty much do as good a job imo. Have you considered Planet Polish WSAS??


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

So i have Colly 426s cool for wheels?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Celticking said:


> So i have Colly 426s cool for wheels?


Yeah colli 476 will be fine :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

alxg said:


> Do you mean before the first application of PB? if not, you are just topping up the sealant with something else surely?


Using it to recharge PB's since I find that one layer will not provide great durability but if you add another layer of protection on top of PB's (in my case, I like DG Aquawax) it makes a huge difference in the length of protection you will see out of that one layer.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Very interesting question. I have used both for 2 years now and I decided to protect the wheels with 6-7 coats of PBs ws. Its very easy to apply and saves the wheels over the period of winter or summer (summer wheels, winter wheels). From time to time I take the unused wheels out and give a coat of PB, so after the "free-time" of the wheels they have 4-7 coats of PB. The durability is good enough for the period.

I use the Autobahn as a topper. Sometimes at the inner sides, but always on the outer sid of the wheels. Ab give a better slicky and silvery shine.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Personally, I didn't think too much of PB's and sold my pot on; if you have to give 4 coats of something for what was a couple of weeks protection then that is a poor result on the Effort:Benefit scale IMO.
When the weather gets better I will give my wheels a try with Zaino Z2 or Z5 as this apparently is very good - either that or use Z-CS which is both quick to apply and very good also.


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Yeah colli 476 will be fine :thumb:


Lol yip 476 is the one!!!!!

Head on backwards


----------

